# Modern arnis schools in the Missouri City or Houston Tx area



## Sdlively (Jan 15, 2015)

I was just wondering if there was any althou yes I did look at the sticky and didn't see any. Just wondering if there might be someone in this area that just wasn't listed.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2015)

Sdlively said:


> I was just wondering if there was any althou yes I did look at the sticky and didn't see any. Just wondering if there might be someone in this area that just wasn't listed.


 
You might also try posting on FMATalk, you are probably hitting most of the same members here, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 16, 2015)

Try contacting Master Earl Tullis who is in League City, Tx. (looks like its SE of Houston on map). This site is here - Southeast Texas Modern Arnis


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 22, 2015)

Master Ed Kwan is also in Clear Lake which is south of Houston but i think closer than League City (both are still part of Houston it seems).

In May last year I was in Houston on a business trip and stopped by and trained with both groups.   Both Master Kwan and Master Tullis trained with the same instructor but they parted ways.   Master Tullis is associated with the Masters of Tapi Tapi,  while Master Kwan has trained some with the Modern Arnis masters in the PI.   So the material is similar but different, and don't think you will go wrong with either one. 

BTW in March master Earl will be hosting a MA Winter Camp .


----------

